# Allgemeine Fragen (Wiedereinstieg)

## xtrace

Hallo,

zunächst einmal möchte ich mich entschuldigen, falls ich dumme Fragen stelle...  :Embarassed: 

Nach einer längeren, unvermeidbaren Auszeit, möchte ich mich mit wieder mit meinem Gentoo beschäftigen.

Dabei haben sich ein paar Fragen ergeben.

Wo liegt genau der Unterschied zwischen 

```
emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

 und 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

?

Gibt es zudem eine Änderung am Update System? Ich habe früher immer mit 

```
emerge -DNuv system
```

 und gleiches bei World geupdatet. Mittlerweile sehe ich auch dort ein @ davor.

Ist ein 

```
eix-sync
```

oder 

```
eix-update
```

zu nutzen?

Vielen Dank.

cu

----------

## franzf

Portage hat seit einiger Zeit "Sub-Slots", über die man ABI/API-Änderungen "Slotten" kann. Damit kann portage automatisch erkennen, dass sich etwas auf inkompatible Weise geändert hat und damit bei betroffenen Paketen einen rebuild anleiern. Diese werden gespeichert und über "@preserved-rebuild" erreicht. Somit sollte ein revdep-rebuild nicht mehr notwendig sein.

Das "@" kennzeichnet ein "Set":

http://makuro.wordpress.com/2010/12/12/intro-to-portage-sets/

Siehe auch "@world"

Und eix gibt es noch immer, wobei eix-sync bereits ein eix-update machen sollte  :Wink:  ("sync" macht ein emerge --sync, "update" aktualisiert nur die eix-db)

----------

## xtrace

Hallo franzf,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Damit hast du mir schon sehr weitergeholfen. Ich werde mir den Link heute Abend einmal ansehen.

cu

----------

## musv

revdep-rebuild ist trotzdem nicht verkehrt.

----------

## Erdie

revdep-rebuild prüft tatsächlich die Abhängigkeiten wobei im Gegensatz dazu  @preserved-rebuild "nur" die Metadaten der Pakete auswertet. Wurde dort etwas "vergessen" würde das nur revdep-rebuild  herausfinden. Ich hoffe, das stimmt jetzt.

----------

